# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  چند سوال در مورد تشخبص ورژن اس کیو ال اکسپرس vs2010 و ظرفیت  حجمی  آن ؟

## farhad85

با سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان عزیز ومحترم
بنده چند تاسوال داشتم  ممنونم میشم اگر در این خصوص بنده را راهنمایی بفرمایید. متشکرم

1- اس کیو ال اکسپرسی که در ویژوال استادیو 2010 هست دقیقا چه ورژنی هست ؟ (ورژنشو از کدام قسمت میشه پیدا کرد)؟

2-ظزفیت حجمی آن چفدر است؟ مثلا 1گیگ یا 2 گیگ و...(تاچند گیگ میشه داخلش اطلاعات ذخیره کرد)؟

3- چطوری میتونیم تشخیص بدیم که ظرفیت حجمی بانک تکمیل شده و در قالب یک پیام آنرا گوشزد کنم؟

4- آیا روشی اصولی برای بکاپ از بانک وجود داره یا همان کپی گرفتن ساده کفایت میکنه؟

----------


## farhad85

سلام لطفا کمک کنید.ممنون

----------


## farhad85

*برخی از محدودیت های SQL Express شامل :

**حجم دیتا بیس :* حداکثر حجم پشتیبانی شده در SQL Express برابر با 4GB می باشد. چنانچه حجم داده ها در سازمان شما بیش از این مقدار باشد استفاده از SQL Express امکان پذیر نخواهد بود. در چنین مواردی استفاده از نسخه SQL Server 2005 Workgroup توصیه می شود.در این نسخه محدودیتی از نظر حجم دیتا بیس وجود ندارد.
*حافظه :* SQL Express قابلیت استفاده 1GB از حافظه را دارد. در صورت بالا بودن تعداد کاربران و یا انجام پردازش های سنگین بر روی دیتابیس استفاده از SQL Express امکان پذیر نخواهد بود. در چنین مواردی استفاده از نسخه SQL Server 2005 Workgroup توصیه می شود.در این نسخه دیتابیس سرور می تواند تا 3GB از حافظه را در اختیار خود بگیرد.
*CPU :*  نرم افزار SQL Express قابلیت به کارگیری یک CPU فیزیکی را دارد. چنانچه نیازهای تجاری سازمان توان عملیاتی بیشتری را طلب کند می بایست از نسخ دیگر SQL Server استفاده کنید. به عنوان مثال نسخه Workgroup تا تعداد 2cpu ونسخه Standard تا تعداد 4cpu را به کار می گیرند.
*استفاده در پارک سرور :* چنانچه توپولوژی انتخابی در راهکارتان یک پارک سرور چندتایی باشد امکان دسترسی به SQL Server 2005 Express وجود ندارد و با توجه به نیازهای سازمان باید از نسخ دیگر2005 SQL Server استفاده کنید.( توپولوژی های مطمئن در SharePoint)
*محیط های 64bit :* برای اجرای SQL Express در محیط های 64bit باید از حالت WOW64 استفاده شود.WOW64 نوعی شبیه ساز x86 می باشد که به برنامه های 32bit اجازه اجرا در محیطهای 64bit را می دهد.

----------


## farhad85

بقیه سوالاتو هنوز نگرفتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## moganm

سلام.من میخوام در جدول اس کیو ال رکوردهای تکراری حذف بشه.یعنی اگه 6تارکورد عین هم داریم اولی بمونه مابقی که حذف بشه.با deleteبدون استفاده از select.ممنون شما.

----------

